# Wall Oven amp load question



## 205bhamjim (Nov 17, 2009)

I need to replace my wall oven. It is running on a 4 wire 220V with a 40 amp breaker (2 20amps - double pole). THe new wall oven I am looking at is a 220v but has a max amp load of 20 amps. Am i going to need to have the 40 amp breaker replaced with a 20 amp breaker(2 10 amps - double pole) ? I'm a home improvement guy and handle basic electrical and will get an electrician to do this but just wanted some background info - Thansk. Jim


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

they are both the same breaker!!!


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

You need a 20A double-pole. As you described above you don't add up the amperage for each pole on the breaker. So you're "2x20A" breaker is a 20A double-pole, which is what you need.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

this guy is a Do-it yourselfer!!! hes describing the same exact breaker!!! he has no clue!


----------



## 205bhamjim (Nov 17, 2009)

*thanks chenly*

I appreciate you explaining and answering the question instead of just giving a "smart" comment. 

Take care.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> this guy is a Do-it yourselfer!!! hes describing the same exact breaker!!! he has no clue!


Yeah, should've let him install a 10A DP, then wonder why it's tripping everytime he uses it. Well, if there was such a thing.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Step 1: Get your electrician.
Step 2: Let your electrician worry about it. That's what we get paid for.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

